# Grim Reality of War



## GT (Sep 2, 2005)

Let´s post it here.

Japanese soldier killed by flamethrower.

Flamethrowers was used as early as WW I on both sides and is considered a legitimate weapon to use.

Mr. Robert Capa´s photos from Spanish Civil War and from WW II, what a tough guy! 

On the Leipzig photos it is the loader that appears to be KIA not the gunner.


----------



## elmilitaro (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey GT those are really some pictures you have there.


----------



## GT (Sep 3, 2005)

Some more grim pictures from WWII.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Yes war is hell. I have some pictures from my time in Iraq but I think they are too horrible to post on this website. Maybe because they are in color.


----------



## GT (Sep 4, 2005)

Well!!

That´s up to you but if you are going to post them be sure to use Win-Rar to pack them down and anyone who want´s to se the true face of war has the to un-pack the file.

Here are some more grim pictures. 

The 2 japanese officers in the picture is in a position were most Americans during WWII would have liked the Japs to be in.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

I might have to do that, where can you get that program.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 4, 2005)

Ive seen enough death here in my home town and across Mississippi... Dont think this thread needs to go any farther along........

U wanna see dead bodies????? Come down here and Ill show u all u can handle...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Agreed Les, you are very correct.


----------



## GT (Sep 4, 2005)

Here is one site!

http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm

I agree let´s stop here and lock this topic!


----------

